# NEW PRODUCTS ON MILBRO PRO SHOT WEB SITE



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Gye,s just got new from my web site gyes that they have now compleated the new pages for moulds/band sets ect hope you like it
Pete www.milbroproshotuk.com


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i visited earlier.. very nice... as always


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good Pete


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Really nice stuff-GREAT- in fact


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks hope to have the other moulds up soon 16mm mould going well sold 4 so far all uk
Pete


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Love them all, and all made to last for life, love the cammo ones, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Really happy you're selling those pins, I'm always a bit twitchy, keeping my eye on them. I did think your Therabands were a little expensive though; but I suppose they do come with a pouch. Have you thought of just selling cut bands (no pouch) you could have a couple of different cuts going, with some thin strips for tying too?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi flatbands come with fixing strips yes they are not cheap but you get what you pay for? has all ways we are working on our product range and will be a one stop shop soon all the best Pete


whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Really happy you're selling those pins, I'm always a bit twitchy, keeping my eye on them. I did think your Therabands were a little expensive though; but I suppose they do come with a pouch. Have you thought of just selling cut bands (no pouch) you could have a couple of different cuts going, with some thin strips for tying too?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

wow looking good pete, best of look with them, if you have a 12mm mould available i will definately have one off you, john


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man I would love to be able to cast my own lead...

one day, at least I know where I can get the mould









Excellent product add

LGD


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi John just waiting for the master tools for the full range been told aprox 4 week so mid july we hope to have them up for sale
all the best Pete


gamekeeper john said:


> wow looking good pete, best of look with them, if you have a 12mm mould available i will definately have one off you, john


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All looks good. I don't shoot lead at the moment but it seems 16 mm is a very big piece of lead are you producing a smaller mould size?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good Pete, any chance of a 10mm version? if so you can put down for one.
Martin


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Deff the best mould I have seen, may have to get one when the smaller ones come out


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi the master patterns are being made for the next moulds each will have two sizes of shot ? 15mm +14mm / 13mm +12mm/ 11mm+10mm/ 9mm+8mm 
5 off each size per mould thanks Pete


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

They come out perfectly round Pete I would recommend a strong toe nail cutter or the like to trim that one piece that is left,unlike other moulds I've seen you have to do this three times, good job


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> They come out perfectly round Pete I would recommend a strong toe nail cutter or the like to trim that one piece that is left,unlike other moulds I've seen you have to do this three times, good job


the mould in currently use i have to cut that bit of 3 times and its a right pain in the bum, these ones that pete has brought out are the best moulds ive seen!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Sniper How many did you cast and how long did it take you? with only having the one sprue to remove it help with the ware on pouches


slingshot_sniper said:


> They come out perfectly round Pete I would recommend a strong toe nail cutter or the like to trim that one piece that is left,unlike other moulds I've seen you have to do this three times, good job


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi the master patterns are being made for the next moulds each will have two sizes of shot ? 15mm +14mm / 13mm +12mm/ 11mm+10mm/ 9mm+8mm
> 5 off each size per mould thanks Pete


That's really exciting. Can't wait.


----------

